# Painting Word bearer cultists



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I have changed my Fluff for my traitor guard and I am in the process of repainting my CSM. I am painting them up as Word Bearers to help tie together all my Chaos forces in Apoc and as I think they would be fun to model with tons of parchment (reading Dark Apostle had nothign to do with this change  )

So I got my first set of Traitor guard from Forgeworld a few days ago and this sunday I thought I would start painting them.
So I have the command squad 









Would have taken a pic of my models but cant for the life of me find my cable. Also they are only basecoated now so a bit boring promise I will get photos of painting models.

So my question is how should I paint this guys to show they culists of Word bearers. Should I copy the word bearers red/grey scheme. So which bits should be red and grey. Also is the trim grey or sliver as I have seen alot of WB painted Sliver.

Also any painting guides on painting word bearers ?



Also need a name for my cult of the word so far I have theses ideas. I would like something easy so I paint it on my tanks :


Heralds of the Warp
Tears of Corruption
Apostles of the Eye
Daemonic Corrupters
Prophets of Lorgar
Disciples of the Damned
Champions of Devotion


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey man, cool idea with the cultists! Definately something I'll be watching with excitement! As for the scheme, I'm not sure where the grey comes into play... it's red and silver/boltgun metal, but if you have some other source I'd definately like to see it! I wouldn't paint them to match the word bearers only because they AREN"T word bearers. You could paint their flack armour black, knee guards crimson to kind of tie it into the word bearers and make it look different but have the red as conformity without over doing it... and if you feel good, paint the trousers and shirts grey. Do the trim boltgun metal on the flak armour and I think they'd look like a force unto their own, while showing their devotion to the cause of the word bearers!! Word Bearers are picky eerr people? and I doubt they'd want their lackies to be exact clones of their glory! They aren't worthy to be space marines, and the gods know they are to only be sacrifices to the eight fold path! HTH


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea you are right about the sliver not sure why I thought it was grey. Think I will use boltgun metal for my trim with sliver highlights.
Totally agree about the Cultists as they are meant to just be cannon fodder. I will make sure every squad has a banner and my captains will be modeled as Priests. Do hope Priests get a bit better with the new codex.
I like the idea of the colour scheme I will paint up some test models. Also I in Dark apostle all the cultists have the Word bearer symbol tattooed on them do you think the Word bearers would allow them to paint it on there Tanks and banners ?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't think it would be an issue to use the symbols, and I think it would add to the uniformity of the army! Are you going to freehand the symbol? I only ask because those decals are a pain in the ass, and the shoulder pauldrons on the guard might be too small for the decals!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

For the Tanks I will use Icons form the Forgeworld Rhino sets I will just cut out the icon and then use the left over resin to use as extra armour or something. Not sure on the Guard I find decals very hard to use and I have never done free hand before. I will have to look for some tutorials on it.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

GW decals are shit, there's no denying it. You'll have to use Decal solutions to bring them to par. Microsol/microset are two that I use regularly and have been instrumental in getting the decals to sit snuggly and appear to be part of the paint!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok I went to my GW today and did about 2 hours painting.
Here is WIP of my Traitor guard- these are the first guardsmen I have every painted. So far I am pretty happy with them. I still need to do alot of cleaning up and I am having problems deciding on the colour of the banner,guns,Masks plus other small bits. I have highlighted the red with scrab red,red gory, red lnk and then Blood red but does not come up that well. Blood red I found a bit to orangy I will try some red gory with white next time.
This is an army I am trying to take my time on as my CSM where pretty much speed painted in a month although I am stripping them and repainting them.
So all criticism and advice is helpful. My light in my room is rubbish as my main bulb blow this morning. I will try to get better pictures soon.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I would go with either dark grey masks and boots, or black! They look awesome so far man, have some rep. Blood red does have some orange to it, but alot of reds are highlighted with an orange tint as that's the natural progression. Look at things in real life you'll see how it works!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with the dark grey or black masks/boots, it would look 100x better with the colour scheme you have going on there. The biggest bit of advice I can give however is this: remove your mold lines!!! You can see them in a couple of spots and they are what immediately draws the eye.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the rep. Yes I think Black or dark grey would be good thanks guy. 
I know the mold lines suck but I got these two off ebay as I could not wait for my forgeworld order which came the same day in the end 
They where already under coated and I could not spray anything due to snow so I just head out to the shop with these two. I had not looked them over before I started painting which sucks. The massive mold under the pipes is very annoying.
What colour do you think the banner should be - off white,black or another colour ?


----------

